# Trails in der Rhön



## Ralf1324 (6. September 2017)

Servus,
Kennt jmd gute Trails in der Rhön für fortgeschrittene Anfänger?
Bis jetzt kenn ich nur den Flowtrail am Kreuzberg, aber die Rhön sollte ja noch mehr zu bieten haben.
Schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. September 2017)

Hi @Ralf1324
es gibt eine Menge Trail in der Rhön, für den Anfang würde ich Dir empfehlen bei Andi Rohe's Bikeschule eine Shuttletour mit Guide mit zumachen.

https://rhoentrail.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbiker23 (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Rhön ist ein recht großes Gebiet. Wo bist du denn hauptsächlich unterwegs?

Ich kenn mich in der Gegend zwischen Fulda, Milseburg und Wasserkuppe ganz gut aus...


----------



## Bejak (6. Oktober 2017)

Mich hat das mit dem Kreuzbergtrail auch mal interessiert, weil 10km runter an einem Stück, das ist schon was tolles, das will ich irgendwann auch mal fahren. Bei der BIKE habe ich eine Streckenbeschreibung als PDF ganz unten gefunden, außerdem auf gps-tour.info die Strecke #141903. Die beiden sind identisch bis auf den eigentlichen Trail ab Kreuzberggipfel ostwärts. Der von gps-info geht weiter nördlich (nachfolgend orange) über Irenkreuz (in OSM ist da eine Markierung "Ende Mountainbiketrail" bei km 4,5), der von BIKE (von mir anhand eines 3D-Bildes in der PDF rekonstruiert) weiter südlich über einen anderen Bergrücken (nachfolgend dunkelrosa) über Burgwallbacher Forst und beide enden unten in Schönau, wie in BIKE beschrieben. Das hat mich verwirrt, zumal wenn ich in Google-Earth und OSM mir das Gebiet ansehe, dann verraten die Wegeslinien noch einen Mittelweg, den ich als dritte Variante (nachfolgend blau) nachgezeichnet habe. Alle drei haben ab Kreuzberggipfel im Schnitt etwa 6-7% Gefälle und sind ca. 10 km lang. Welcher davon ist nun der offizielle?





Gesamtansicht Kreuzbergtrail im Rundweg von gps-tour.info, Strecke #141903. Bis auf den eigentlichen Trail ist die Streckenführung identisch mit dem Artikel in BIKE. Außerdem habe ich diverse Parkplätze markiert, die entweder in Artikeln erwähnt werden, oder schonmal Treffpunkt von Forenausflügen waren, soweit ich entsprechende Einträge fand.




Höhenprofil nach gps-tour.info (nachgezeichnet, damit Google Earth das Höhenprofil anzeigt) über Irenkreuz.




Höhenprofil des Trial-Abschnittes nach 3D-Bild und Wegbeschreibung in BIKE anhand des Wegenetztes in GE und OSM rekonstruiert.




Der Mittelweg, anhand Wegenetz in GE und OSM ausgetüftelt.

Welcher davon ist nun der richtige?


----------



## Bergbiker23 (6. Oktober 2017)

Manohman, du machst das ja ne Wissenschaft draus ^^ fahr doch einfach den Berg runter.

Also ich bin die Tour schon gefahren und habe es mir auch anhand der Beschreibung in der Bike selbst "rekonstruiert". 

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich meine es gibt keinen "offiziellen" bzw richtigen Weg. Der sogenannte Supertrail ist mehr oder weniger eine Empfehlung von der Bike. Das einzig offizielle daran ist der Flowtrail der ein Teil dieser 10km Abfahrt ist. 

Ich schau mal ob ich meine Tour noch irgendwo hab...


----------



## Bejak (6. Oktober 2017)

Naja, die offizielle Webseite zu dem Trail erwähnt Öffnungszeiten, die auch mit Waldarbeiten zusammenhängt. Ich hab halt nicht unbedingt bock auf dem falschen Trail zu landen und dann in einer Waldbaustelle... Ich weiß, runter kommt man immer... Wenn du deine Tour noch fändest, das wäre prima!


----------



## Bergbiker23 (6. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich meinst du die Seite vom Flowtrail?! Ja der hat Öffnungszeiten usw. Aber der ist wie gesagt nur ein Teil der Abfahrt. 

Also ich bin ungefähr deinen Orangen Weg gefahren. Ab Parkplatz Irenkreuz bin ich etwas anders gefahren. Die Strecke zwischen Ende Flowtrail und Parkplatz ist aber noch ganz cool. Kann man ruhig machen. Ab dem Parkplatz sind es eher normale Waldwege. Aber da gibt es auch noch andere Wege die evtl interessanter sind !?

Wenn ich am PC bin kann ich mal versuchen eine GPS Datei hochzuladen


----------



## silberwald (7. Oktober 2017)

Also, den Supertrail Kreuzberg bin ich schon öfters gefahren bzw. fahre in als Trainingsstrecke an und an.

Zwei Drittel der Tour sind Forstwege bergauf/bergab und Radwege (von Schönau bis nach Bischofsheim). Theoretisch könnte man den einen oder anderen Teil als Teilstück wieder runterfahren (als Beispiel der Anstieg zum Kreuzberg). Man muß dann halt auch wieder rauf.

Wirklich interessant (als gewissermaßen zusammenhängend) ist der Abschnitt vom Gipfel Kreuzberg (inkl. Flowtrail) bis nach Schönau. Wobei das Teilstück ab der Straße St. 2288 (inkl. Forstweg) ein anspruchsloser Speedtrail ist.

Die Wegbeschreibung der Bike weist im Bereich Bischofsheim oberhalb der B 279 ein Teilstück aus, was im Naturwaldgebiet liegt und nicht befahren werden darf. Bach dem Industriegebiet Bischofsheim muss man sich rechts halten. Der andere Weg ist aber genauso gut (Training bergauf).

Zu den Bildern: der blaue ist mM der "offizielle".

Wenn dieses Jahr noch mal Bedarf besteht und das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist, könnte man sich ja auch mal treffen.  Für den kompletten Weg mit Pausen sollte man so 5-6 h einplanen.


----------



## silberwald (7. Oktober 2017)

Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit ist, ist der Rhön Bus Shuttle mit entsprechendem Bike Anhänger. Weis aber nicht, ob der im Herbst noch fährt. Damit kann man die einzelnen Trails abfahren und sich dann wieder hochgondeln lassen.


----------



## Bejak (7. Oktober 2017)

silberwald schrieb:


> und sich dann wieder hochgondeln lassen



Genau das will ich nicht... Das "runter" soll Belohnung für das "hoch" sein.


----------



## silberwald (7. Oktober 2017)

Seh ich auch so. Aber wenn man einmal oben war kann man das schon mal machen. Geht sonst wirklich auf die Substanz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbiker23 (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde mit kommen. 

Hab auch nix dagegen nur bergab zu fahren.


----------



## Bejak (8. Oktober 2017)

silberwald schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Jahr noch mal Bedarf besteht und das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist, könnte man sich ja auch mal treffen. Für den kompletten Weg mit Pausen sollte man so 5-6 h einplanen.



Das halten wir mal fest, aber für nächstes Jahr, wenn das Wetter wieder stabiler ist, und meine Beine die vielen Hm auch schaffen...


----------



## silberwald (14. Oktober 2017)

Wollte mal morgen zum Heidelstein / Kreuzberg. Will jemand mit?

Mein Plan wäre: Von Schönau nach Bischofsheim einfahren, dann rauf zum Gut Holzberg und weiter auf den Heidelstein. Abwärts vom Heidelstein (schauen, ob es da Trails gibt) und wieder runter nach Bischofsheim. Dann rauf zum Kreuzberg (evtl. ein Teilstück runter/rauf) und t.w. über den Flowtrail wieder nach Schönau.

Würde so um 10 Uhr am Sportplatz Parkplatz in Schönau starten. Strecke kein Plan, Höhenmeter so um die 1000.


----------



## Bergbiker23 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hört sich gut an. Aber ich hab vorhin 3kg Rippchen gekauft die morgen im Smoker zubereitet werden wollen. 

Sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen. Wetter soll ja super werden.


----------



## JohnnyRider (24. Januar 2018)

Es gibt eine neue offizielle Strecke ab dem Irenkreuz (Ende Flowtrail) runter nach Bischofsheim, nachdem die alte "illegale" Strecke für Ärger mit dem Förster gesorgt hat. Geht nicht ganz so weit runter wie die alte und ist nicht ganz so gut, aber trotzdem schön zu fahren! Von Mai bis Oktober bekommt man da am Wochenende mit dem Bus schon einiges an Abfahrt geboten.
Zum Erkunden von Trails am Kreuzberg und Umgebung kann ich komoot empfehlen.


----------



## Bergbiker23 (24. Januar 2018)

Hast du vielleicht auch einen Link dazu wo man mehr infos bekommt? Wenn das offiziell ist wurde das doch sicher auch irgendwo bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (24. Januar 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/kreuzbergflow/
Post vom 2 Mai und 13 Juni 2017. Der Eingang ist nicht zu verfehlen, wenn man den alten Trail auch kannte. Ist einfach 2 Meter rechts daneben. Habs mal freihand gezeichnet


----------



## Bejak (24. Januar 2018)

Nach Schönau der lange Trail (10km) ist noch befahrbar? (welche der drei oben gezeichneten Varianten ist denn jetzt richtig?)


----------



## JohnnyRider (24. Januar 2018)

Fahr doch einfach beide oder alle drei hintereinander  Hab ich im November so gemacht. Erst den blauen (relativ breit, immer wieder natürliche Wasserrinnen, die zum abziehen einladen, insgesamt spaßig zu fahren, aber kein "Singletrail"), dann den lilanen (das ist der in der Bike beschriebene Jägersteig, startet auch an der Jägerhütte, ist wesentlich schmaler) und wieder rauf und dann noch einen dritten Trail runter (der schönste der dreien, aber geheim  kann man mal auf einer gemeinsamen Tour fahren, aber muss man nicht ins www posten, bringt vor Ort nur Ärger). Den Orangenen kenne ich nicht, das obere Stück ist aber auf jeden Fall ein breiter Waldweg.


----------



## Bejak (25. Januar 2018)

Alle drei auf einmal, wenn ich das auch wieder hochstrampeln muss, schaff ich das nicht. Aber jetzt weiß ich endlich mehr, danke!

Der orangene geht über Irenkreuz, dürfte also bis dorthin der Flowtrail sein.


----------



## JohnnyRider (25. Januar 2018)

Ich meinte mit oberen Stück des Orangenen: Ab den Irenkreuz. Bis dahin sollte es den meisten vertraut sein.


----------



## Bergbiker23 (20. April 2018)

Ich habe für morgen eine Tour ab Gersfeld geplant 40km. 
Die Route führt zu 4 Basaltbrüchen. 
Werde Vormittags starten. Genaue Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.  

Wer mit will einfach melden...


----------



## bullswildrush (25. Februar 2019)

Ist hier zufällig jemabd aus hilders oder Umgebung?


----------



## CH88 (14. Mai 2019)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig jemabd aus hilders oder Umgebung?



Hallo, ich bin aus Fladungen.


----------



## ghost-48 (15. Mai 2019)

Bin aus Marbach


----------



## benni181 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo wo verläuft der orange Farbene denn kenne nur jägersteig und den walfahrtsweg das es noch einen gibt ist mir absolut neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (11. Oktober 2019)

Wollte morgen am Kreuzberg fahren gehen. Falls jemand mit will. 

Plan wäre Bischofsheim-Osterburg-Kreuzberg (Trails bergauf parallel zur Straße)-Unterweißenbrunn (über Trails und Flowtrail)-Bischofsheim.

Wenn nicht zuviel Andrang am Bus ist evtl. nochmal mit Bus hoch.


----------

